

Bob Moog Intros the Fairlight CMI - shawndumas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gno7xqWR9fg&feature=related

======
shawndumas
Parts one [1], two [2], three [3], and four [4]. And the whole story [5].

\----

[1]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3Ich9lT2w&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3Ich9lT2w&feature=related)

[2]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydxFc6o64WA&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydxFc6o64WA&feature=related)

[3]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO8bwRd64_g&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO8bwRd64_g&feature=related)

[4]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOwNncaGH4c&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOwNncaGH4c&feature=related)

[5]: <http://www.anerd.com/fairlight/fairlightstory.htm>

